# Does anyone here brew their own Root Beer?



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

I love a good microbrewed root beer and was wondering if anyone here has made thier own before. I saw a few guys on here like to pair RB with their smokes, so I gave it the ol' college try and enjoyed it. I also love a good microbrew REAL beer but I am unable to drink the hard stuff for a while until I get off antibiotics( Friggin dog scratched my eye, 8 weeks of antibiotics). If no one brews their own , how about some recommendations on RB to try?


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I had one of those Mr. Root Beer kits along time ago. We either sold it at a garage sale or gave it away. It made some pretty decent root beer. My personal favorite is I.B.C.. They also make a great cream soda. A&W is also pretty good. There are micro-brewery ones, but they are not available where I live, so I just stick to my I.B.C.. Cream Soda goes well with anything Frog Morton or a maduro. I wouldn't mind trying my hand at brewing my own again.

Not sure how much you would want to spend, Joe, but here's a kit that's not a Mr Root Beer. If you were inclined at homebrewing beer, this kit would get you some good starter pieces, that you could use for that, with some additional equipment.

http://www.homebrewers.com/product/SODAKIT/Homemade-Root-Beer-Soda-Starter-Kit.html


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for that link Hilman, I would love to try to brew some real beer one day! I also love a good Cream Soda, I tried one by a company called Natural Brew and they used bourbon vanilla extract and cane sugar, it was very sweet but very tasty!


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I did but once upon a time but once I found Goose Island Root Beer.. I don't mess with it anymore.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

dmeguy said:


> Thanks for that link Hilman, I would love to try to brew some real beer one day! I also love a good Cream Soda, I tried one by a company called Natural Brew and they used bourbon vanilla extract and cane sugar, it was very sweet but very tasty!


That sounds delicious.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Never made my own but a local micro brewery, Diamond Bear, makes a really nice root beer. They only sell it by the growler or on tap as it gums up their bottler. I always get some when I stop in for a brewery tour


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I like Virgils micro brew root beet. I was bombed some a while back and it was great. I found it at the Wholefoods store in Atlanta so i started buying it. Always wanted to try my own rootbeer or cremesoda but never have.

I gave up drinking 3 years ago so all I drink when I smoke is rootbeer, creme soda, coffee, or dr pepper.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Not knowing anything about brewing, I just do not see the point of brewing root beer over brewing real beer. I do drink an IBC once every year or so to clean my palate for the next year of beer.

See my sig.


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

I like the Zatarains (yes the guy that makes rice) rootbeer extract. I like sweeter rootbeers - like A&W and so this is good for me.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I brew ginger beer, it's perfect for cleaning a palette and it has a nice crisp clean taste. Plus, it's very easy to do.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

2 suggestions for you. First is Virgils Root Beer. Just awesome! Second, Abita, in addition to real beer, makes root beer. I just picked up a 4 pk of Virgils and a 6 pack of Abita at my local Whole Foods. As an aside, Izze (also at Whole Foods) makes a great ginger beer and, for a blast from the past, an excellent birch beer.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

I think we have a Whole Foods coming to Savannah in 2013. I have seen Virgil's somewhere but cannot place where in my mind. I will definitely try all suggestions here. I got some Dad's rootbeer a few weeks ago at World Market, WAY to much wintergreen for me! Anyway, Cheers everyone!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Since root beer isn't alcoholic, I don't think there is, strictly speaking, any brewing involved. I'm not trying to nitpick semantics with you, but I state it to point out that I think most root beer is just a flavored syrup mixed with sparkling water. I haven't done it, but I know some do make their own syrup to mix in. I've tried it with ginger ale, with very good results. You might try searching the web for good looking root beer syrup recipes. I'm not sure I could tell a good one from a bad one, else I'd offer to lend a hand, but maybe you can find one that suits your tastes. As mentioned, there are different takes on root beer, and you know what you like best.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Nick I googled some root beer recipes and some people said they did use champagne yeast to get it carbonated. They said it turned it very slightly alcoholic but to a negligible amount. I dont know anything about that process at all and I honestly dont know a thing about brewing but would love to learn more about if for sure! It did seem the vast majority did mix syrup with sparkling water. Sure would love to learn more about that ginger ale recipe you used!!! :rockon:


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Joe, I'm on my phone right now (on the porch smoking a Bolivar!), but I'll get you that recipe soon. I've tried the Champagne yeast method before, and did not prefer it, for a variety of reasons. More on that later, once I dig up the old ginger ale recipe.


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds fantastic! Enjoy that Boli!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Well Joe, I've hunted long and hard, and can't seem to find the basis for the recipe I used to use online (I always tinker). I must have found it in one of my books at home. I'll keep up the search. I just want to let you know I'm still on the hunt. Unfortunately, work's been hell lately, and it's slowing the process down. In the meantime, I did run across this route, which looks awful tasty (to me, anyway, given my love of wild fermentation). It would probably be worth experimenting with, and I'm going to guess it'll give much more complex flavors than using bread yeast. I'm going to try it when I have time; let me know if you decide to try it out as well. I'd be curious to see how it turns out. More later as I rifle through the books.

Ginger beer [RECIPE] | Grist


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

chris1360 said:


> I like Virgils micro brew root beet. I was bombed some a while back and it was great. I found it at the Wholefoods store in Atlanta so i started buying it. Always wanted to try my own rootbeer or cremesoda but never have.
> 
> I gave up drinking 3 years ago so all I drink when I smoke is rootbeer, creme soda, coffee, or dr pepper.





nikonnut said:


> 2 suggestions for you. First is Virgils Root Beer. Just awesome! Second, Abita, in addition to real beer, makes root beer. I just picked up a 4 pk of Virgils and a 6 pack of Abita at my local Whole Foods. As an aside, Izze (also at Whole Foods) makes a great ginger beer and, for a blast from the past, an excellent birch beer.


Gonna be the 3rd to vote for Virgil's.

There is a store finder on their website.
Virgils Root Beer | Cream Soda | Real Cola | REED'S, Inc.


----------

